# Does ear cropping effect results in ring



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm new to confirmation would would like your opinions on whether the cropping of ears is a plus or minis. Thank you.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

In ADBA I know it doesn't matter if its cropped or not.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

What about Amstaffs in AKC?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

all the ones i have seen win are cropped


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Now really it should not matter about the ears but historically it is harder to finish a ch with natural ears than with cropped. That tends to be true in UKC and AKC, ADBA it does not really matter I see both being put up. 

I feel it makes the head have a cleaner more refined look. I hate to see a great looking dog with big floppy crazy ears. Some ppl like the expression the ears give but I like a cleaner look and many judges tend to like cropped ears too.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/15410-visual-comparison-top-winning-ukc-akc-adba-dogs.html


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Honestly alot of the ADBA judges are getting away from the cropping completely, I know 4 judges personally that won't place a cropped dog at all.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

GAPITS said:


> Honestly alot of the ADBA judges are getting away from the cropping completely, I know 4 judges personally that won't place a cropped dog at all.


How come, I thought judges were supposed to evaluate the dogs looks what does cropping have to do with that.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I would think it could show if the dog has flopy ears or if it has full prick both are faults.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I would think it could show if the dog has flopy ears or if it has full prick both are faults.


:goodpost:

i thought about that too... its hard to tell with the cropped ear


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

GAPITS said:


> Honestly alot of the ADBA judges are getting away from the cropping completely, I know 4 judges personally that won't place a cropped dog at all.


I just talked with a friend that is an ADBA judge and they said that is not true. And if the judges you are talking about are not placing dogs because of cropped ears then I do not want them judging at any shows I go to. That is not the ADBA philosophy and those judges if you are correct, are not doing their job. What judges? I am sure Hank and the show dept would not be happy to hear that.

Cropped ears or not if it is a better bulldog it should place.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I would think it could show if the dog has flopy ears or if it has full prick both are faults.


A dog could show no matter what the ears look like but it is a known fact in the AKC and UKC you will have a harder time


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think an uncropped dog would have harder time showing and finishing with AKC or UKC. Especially with flat, doggy ears. I think with ADBA, the judges actually prefer a natural eared dog, and would put it up over a cropped one. They seem to like the character it adds. That is what I have noticed, although I have not shown much in the last few years.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> A dog could show no matter what the ears look like but it is a known fact in the AKC and UKC you will have a harder time


I ment show as in make visable sorry i can see were you would get the confusion.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, just to dumb it down, crop isn't supposed to effect a show out come. Will you find judges with preferences? Yes. Will they all feel the same? No. 
ABKC is a whole other story though.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I wish I could say that the ears don't matter, but they do. The natural-eared dog (in UKC anyway) is going to have more working against them.


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Like I said there are judges that are getting away from it and it is a personal preference, if you think for a second that all judges judge with out their personal feelings coming into play you are going to be sadly disappointed. There are also judges that prefer one color over another and some judges that simply won't place a dog of a certain color at all (and will make up an excuse not to do it that has nothing to do with color). Some prefer a taller leggier dog and some like a heavier less refined dog, all can be within standard. There is a certain amount of politics involved in any show ring, but what everyone needs to remember is that the one judges opinion is just one persons opinion and if you love and care for your dogs that is all that really matters.


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

performanceknls said:


> Cropped ears or not if it is a better bulldog it should place.


I completely agree but I am sure you know as well as anyone else (since you show frequently) that there are judges out there that don't care for certain traits and will over look one with something they find undesirable.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

GAPITS said:


> Like I said there are judges that are getting away from it and it is a personal preference, if you think for a second that all judges judge with out their personal feelings coming into play you are going to be sadly disappointed. There are also judges that prefer one color over another and some judges that simply won't place a dog of a certain color at all (and will make up an excuse not to do it that has nothing to do with color). Some prefer a taller leggier dog and some like a heavier less refined dog, all can be within standard. There is a certain amount of politics involved in any show ring, but what everyone needs to remember is that the one judges opinion is just one persons opinion and if you love and care for your dogs that is all that really matters.


Those are the judges they are trying to get rid of. They already got rid of a few judges for that.
but you are right about being bias, that is not going unnoticed in the ADBA.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am on getting his ears done. His left ear is starting to look "funny". Judy recommended it I wanted to get a few opinions.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chaos4ever said:


> Thanks guys. I am on getting his ears done. His left ear is starting to look "funny". Judy recommended it I wanted to get a few opinions.


How old is the puppy? The ears will change as the puppy grow. Helena started out with flat ears, which changed to one flat ear and one rose ear and then they got funky for awhile wanting to stand in weird directions. And I was worried! lol Because her mama had one ear that stood straight up and one that was rose. Well around 7 months Helena's ears finally went to a beautiful rose. Which I would consider ideal pit bull ears. She is very personable with them. Sometimes she'll raise one straight up. And it gives us a good laugh.

But the choice alone is yours. And I hope either you make your dog will look great.

As far as showing. I don't think it's fair to not place natural ear dogs over cropped ears. Pit Bulls are a pro choice ear crop breed.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

"As far as showing. I don't think it's fair to not place natural ear dogs over cropped ears. Pit Bulls are a pro choice ear crop breed.[/QUOTE]

well put.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

in the link to the visual comparisons to the AKC, UKC and ADBA, it seemed like the only one that placed natural ears at all was the ADBA. I agree with Lisa, I think the cropped ears give the dog a more clean and chiseled look... I think my girls look cute and goofy with their ears. 

Personally, I think I will crop my next pup's ears. ONLY, however, if I can find a reputable vet to crop them.


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

I like cropped and not cropped on my dogs. I make my decisions based on color of dog and head shape to decide. My JD would not be so cute if I had cropped his ears, that is what gives him his personality. JD is a UKC GR CH with natural ears, showing dogs is an art and takes years of experience learning how to show off your dogs best qualities. All dogs have faults non are perfect.

If Judges in any of the registries are judging dogs by ears alone or personal preferences and not by breed standard, they should be called out on it and a complaint filed at time of show.


----------

